# OCdt in weekend BMQ (reserves) ?



## WT (22 May 2006)

Hello,
It seems like I shall be attending the weekend-based BMQ course held in Saint-Jean this fall.  Seeing as to how I am applying to become an officer, this would make me an OCdts mixed in along with the NCMs.  After a search, and reading most of the posts on this forum, it seems this isn't quite the peculiar situation I once thought it was.  Infact, it seems to be a fairly common occurance on these weekend BMQ courses.  It has been mentioned, however, that OCdts will often be given more responsibilities and become a course-senior.  What is a course-senior and what responsibilies does it entail?

If anyone has gone down this particular route, I would like to your personal experiences and your thoughts on the subject.  Similarly, if you were part of a weekend BMQ course were OCdts were part of the mix, I would like to hear what you thought of the whole experience.

Thank You,
-WT-


----------



## mdh (22 May 2006)

> the weekend-based BMQ course held in Saint-Jean



WT

Not sure where you are but I've never heard of a weekend BMQ being run out of St. Jean; typically each reserve brigade will run a BMQ course in their own area often based in an armoury (could be a regional thing in Quebec but again I've never heard of it).  In 32 Brigade (mostly south Ontario) it's often run out of the York Armoury or Downsview.  On Vancouver Island (39 Brigade) we run a course out of Work Point.  

I can't give you much in the way of pointers for Officer Cadets on course except to say that we had a 2Lt who went through recently and she had no problems despite a significant age difference between her and the average militia NCM recruits.


----------



## WT (22 May 2006)

Okay. So I am not 100% sure it is based in St-Jean.  Though I think I do remember the recruiting staff telling me this...


----------



## mdh (22 May 2006)

> Okay. So I am not 100% sure it is based in St-Jean.  Though I think I do remember the recruiting staff telling me this...



Welcome to the mysteries of militia training; you'll hear many things as you progress...it's more like a codex then a program... think Da Vinci Code in green...cheers, mdh


----------



## davidk (22 May 2006)

Echoing mdh, it's not likely your BMQ will be held in St-Jean. IIRC, you wanted to join 51 Field Ambulance, which is 34 Brigade. This past training year, BMQ courses were held at the 6R22eR armoury in St-Hyacinthe. Where they're going next is anyone's guess. Could be back with 4R22eR in Laval, could be at Longue Pointe...

OCdts on course are a funny thing. While on my BMQ we had a couple. None held the positions of section or course senior longer than anyone else. A course or section senior is delegated a little bit of authority by the course staff, and with it come responsibilities, such as making sure that everyone is present and accounted for, passing down information, holding on to the single copy of the course schedule, etc. You won't necessarily find this everywhere - on my Infantry course, our Pl Comd decided to do away with the system entirely. As an Officer Cadet on an NCM course it's important not to draw too much attention to yourself. It may so happen that some people on your course will go on to become your subordinates. Don't go out of your way to start throwing orders around because 'I'm an officer cadet and you're just a private.' The people you will work with are for all intensive purposes your teammates. Just try to relax, don't start ego-tripping about your potential commission like a few people I met, and you'll be fine.


----------



## andpro (22 May 2006)

Echoing what Pte D. Krystal said; I had a Slt on my BMQ and she was treated no differently than any other person on course (except for how she was addressed of course). As an officer cadet on course you may feel like some of the privates on course are treating you differently at first, but that will change when they realize you are on the exact same page as them. Also do not try to give orders to other people on course it is guaranteed you will not become popular that way. Good luck and have fun with your BMQ.


----------



## hockeysgal (23 May 2006)

Having been in this particular situation I have to say that you aren't treated any differently.  Seeing as I was on Pte D. Krystal's BMQ what he says it pretty much right on.  And don't forget you don't have that commission just yet.


----------

